# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  28 марта - Глашатай Майк - Победа

## ejiky

*28 марта
арт-кафе "Победа" (ул. Греческая, 25)
ГЛАШАТАЙ МАЙК с акустической программой "Глашатай Март"
Начало в 19:00
Вход 50 грн.
Телефон для справок (048) 737-40-52; 728-78-38*


ГЛАШАТАЙ МАЙК
с Акустической программой "Глашатай Март".
В программе: песни из нового диска "АВТОР", а также из альбомов "Азъ", "Здравствуй, Планета!", и кое-что ещё...
Исполняют:
Миша Майк - вокал, акустическая гитара
Боря Ходорковский - флейта, перкуссия, гармоника.

Начинаем вовремя - в 19:00
Акустический вход - 50 грн.
СПАСИБО! ЖДЁМ!
нотные фантазёры - Боря и Майк

----------

